# Kindle for PC always starts minimized



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

I am using Kindle for PC on Windows 7 x32 and every time when i start the program it starts with minimized window and i have to maximize the window. It's really annoying to do this every time when the program starts.
Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

peter7076 said:


> I am using Kindle for PC on Windows 7 x32 and every time when i start the program it starts with minimized window and i have to maximize the window. It's really annoying to do this every time when the program starts.
> Anyone else have this problem?


Hmmm... I'd have to pull out my netbook. Have you looked in settings?

Betsy


----------



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

In the settings the program doesn't have options that can make it start maximized.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you close it when it was minimized?  Some programs remember the last state it was in.


----------



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

That is the problem. Kindle for PC doesn't remember the last state when it's closed. I am trying to make it start maximized but even when i close it and it's maximized it doesn't remember this state and after this starts again minimized.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Amazon\Kindle\User Settings


----------



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

I looked at the registry settings but i am not sure if there is a option to make Kindle start maximized, i don't have much experience dealing with registry.

There is one value ListViewConfig.0 and in the size column for this value it shows 1050. I don't know if this size value is related to screen width, my screen width is 1280. I tried to change it but i don't think it is possible, at least i didn't find a option that allow this.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

peter7076 said:


> I looked at the registry settings but i am not sure if there is a option to make Kindle start maximized, i don't have much experience dealing with registry.
> 
> There is one value ListViewConfig.0 and in the size column for this value it shows 1050. I don't know if this size value is related to screen width, my screen width is 1280. I tried to change it but i don't think it is possible, at least i didn't find a option that allow this.


I'm very reluctant to talk you through it, but maybe we can discover the cause of the issue. What are the settings for ViewMode, WindowHeight, WindowWidth, WindowX and WindowY?


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

I have a similar problem with Kindle on my Windows 7 32-bit netbook. It doesn't open minimised, nor maximised (which would be my preference). It opens *nearly* maximised. I have to click it to maximised every time in order to see the bar at the bottom that displays what percentage through the book I am. 

If anyone knows I solution, I too would be very happy.


----------



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

Jeff said:


> I'm very reluctant to talk you through it, but maybe we can discover the cause of the issue. What are the settings for ViewMode, WindowHeight, WindowWidth, WindowX and WindowY?


This is a screenshot from the registry settings:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I have no idea what those big numbers are. Mine are all set in pixels.










If you can match my values for the Windows? entries it might work. Backup your registry first.


----------



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

What are your registry settings value and what is your screen resolution?

If the program starts maximized for you it's strange that for some people it starts minimized and for some maximized.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

peter7076 said:


> What are your registry settings value and what is your screen resolution?
> 
> If the program starts maximized for you it's strange that for some people it starts minimized and for some maximized.


My screen is set to 1920X1080. The program currently starts at the coordinates (640, 142) and is sized (768X1024). That's what it was the last time it was shut down.


----------



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

Oops, i missed to notice that the last screenshot is from your registry settings. 

I used your settings but this didn't fixed the problem. I mean if i enter decimal value 1280 for WindowWidth the program starts with wider window but still not maximized. 1280 is the width of my screen.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

peter7076 said:



> Oops, i missed to notice that the last screenshot is from your registry settings.
> 
> I used your settings but this didn't fixed the problem. I mean if i enter decimal value 1280 for WindowWidth the program starts with wider window but still not maximized. 1280 is the width of my screen.


I un-installed and re-installed just to see what would happen. The newly installed program opens centered with a fixed resolution of about 1024 X 768. The values in the registry now match yours. Too weird for me.


----------



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

I think this is a problem with the developers of Kindle for PC. The program should remember its last state. The problem is not from yesterday. 
I guess they are too lazy to fix it, i contacted them couple of times, or don't care or both.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

peter7076 said:


> I think this is a problem with the developers of Kindle for PC. The program should remember its last state. The problem is not from yesterday.
> I guess they are too lazy to fix it, i contacted them couple of times, or don't care or both.


Wish I had an answer for you. Good luck.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

All I had to do to remedy this problem was "resize the window".  I just grabbed the right corner with my mouse and dragged it to cover the full screen; from then on, it opened to full view...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> All I had to do to remedy this problem was "resize the window". I just grabbed the right corner with my mouse and dragged it to cover the full screen; from then on, it opened to full view...


I have noticed that sometimes dragging to resize causes it to 'stick' better than using the 'maximize button. Not sure why that would be, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have noticed that sometimes dragging to resize causes it to 'stick' better than using the 'maximize button. Not sure why that would be, though.





Jaasy said:


> All I had to do to remedy this problem was "resize the window". I just grabbed the right corner with my mouse and dragged it to cover the full screen; from then on, it opened to full view...


This^ worked for me; I had to do it a couple of times before it took, but the second time I closed it maximized and then reopened it, it opened maximized.

Betsy


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

You might check the shortcut; most windows shortcuts have a place where you can set to open maximized or minimized.


----------

